# Multiplcation games



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

My son loves video games but hates memorizing math facts idoes anyone know of a great, fun computer game , (we also have a Wii and a dsi ) our internet is not always dependable but website would be ok


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

garliclady said:


> My son loves video games but hates memorizing math facts idoes anyone know of a great, fun computer game , (we also have a Wii and a dsi ) our internet is not always dependable but website would be ok


I get a lot of fun ideas from these folks

www.toadhaven.com


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

aleks has a computer game component for math facts. That's the only one I know about. www.aleks.com but you'd have to get the whole program, not just the games so that may not be what you want.

HTH,
Cindyc.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

My kids frequently play math fact games at www.multiplication.com. There are a few games there that you can actually compete against other people that are on the site at the same time. Also, you can pick the range of facts that you want to work on. It is helping my 9 year old with her multiplication facts....


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Check out 
"AAAMath.com"
all ages


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We always used dice and/or card to play math games. Throw the dice, multiply the numbers, and keep a running score. If the child can't multiply the numbers then he doesn't get to add it to his score. Winner gets a candy bar or picks menu for supper or whatever. 
When they know all the facts to 6x6, then switch to a deck of card from A-10. Same thing. Just use some sort of a reward to motivate play.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

If you have an iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad, or anything similiar, there are TONS of totally free apps.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

This isn't a computer game but my students enjoyed it...Divide the class into two teams. They are lined up single file facing one another. (Have a stool in between the two teams, and on the stool place a deck of cards in two piles face down) From above it would look like this: * * * * * * * * * * * ( : ) * * * * * * * * * * * * * The two students closest to the stool both flip a card over at the same time. If both cards are the same colour (red or black) students should multiply. (Aces = 11 and face cards = 10, all other cards = their value). If one card is red, while the other is black, students should add. Students get ONE response. If they get it wrong, the other person can take their time to respond. The slower student or the one with the wrong response is "captured" and goes to the end of the opposite line. The goal is to be the lone survivor.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

My DD really enjoys a game called Timez Attack for multiplication. They have a fancy version that you can download for $30 or a more basic version you can download for free. We have the free version and it's just fine. The big difference is a bigger selection of environments for the game.


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Quarter Mile Math is fantastic!!!! My teens still play the younger version (I think level 1) you can play as a race horse or as a race car and you play against your previous time. The faster you answer, the faster your car goes. It also has keyboard practice. They have a free download here: http://www.thequartermile.com/demo/index.shtml.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

My husband designs games and I do all the artwork for them. We teach our son at home as well and he loves the math games his daddy has created for him. He has one called Math Battler where you pilot a space ship through asteroids and enemy ships. You refuel by answering problems correctly. Its fast paced and is my son's all time favorite. We are also working on some science, history, and english games. 

We plan on establishing a website soon with our games available to parents and kids, with fellow homeschoolers particularly in mind. The games will be free to use.

Shere


----------

